

US Air Force seeks private bids to launch psy satellite - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/16/us-usa-military-satellite-idUSKBN0FL2RC20140716

======
dragonwriter
Source headline has "spy" not "psy". Its not (officially, at least) a mind-
control satellite.

